
RegViz: A Web-Based Tool for Visual Debugging of Regular Expressions - beckf
http://regviz.org
======
jgalt212
My two cents on other solutions:

[http://jex.im/regulex/](http://jex.im/regulex/)

has beautiful railroad diagrams, but limited functionality otherwise.

[https://www.debuggex.com/](https://www.debuggex.com/)

also has railroad diagrams, and a ton of other functionality

~~~
McUsr
Debuggex worked best for me, dabbling with PCRE. I just wish the fonts was
somehow bettter on a mac.

------
elsamuko
HTML entities seem to break the parser. And FF warns of XSS if I want to share
my XSS sample text:

[http://regviz.org/?state=%7B%22regex%22%3A%22XSS%22%2C%22mod...](http://regviz.org/?state=%7B%22regex%22%3A%22XSS%22%2C%22modifier%22%3A%22gi%22%2C%22text%22%3A%22%3Cscript%C2%A0type%3D%5C%22text%2Fjavascript%5C%22%3Ealert\(%5C%22XSS%5C%22\)%3B%3C%2Fscript%3E%5Cn%5Cn%22%2C%22tests%22%3A%5B%7B%22start%22%3A33%2C%22length%22%3A7%7D%2C%7B%22start%22%3A41%2C%22length%22%3A11%7D%2C%7B%22start%22%3A57%2C%22length%22%3A10%7D%2C%7B%22start%22%3A89%2C%22length%22%3A10%7D%5D%7D)

------
ajsquared
I've previously used
[http://www.regexplanet.com/](http://www.regexplanet.com/) quite a bit, but
this looks very promising. I really like the highlighting!

------
WhitneyLand
The worst thing about regular expressions is that most people only need them
occasionally. You invest a few hours becoming an expert and then forget a lot
of it by the next time you need them.

For this reason I really appreciate tools that explain expressions in plain
english. For example check out how RegEx buddy parses this expression:
[http://www.regexbuddy.com/screens/analyze.png](http://www.regexbuddy.com/screens/analyze.png)

------
senorgusto
If you haven't seen [http://regexr.com](http://regexr.com), you're missing
out...

------
foxylion
Another great site I use for highlighting regular expressions is regex101.com
It additionally supports PCRE and Python syntax. And has also a unit testing
feature.

See the tools website here: [https://regex101.com](https://regex101.com)

------
remyp
Very cool! I think most of us would admit we spend more time than we'd like on
regex.

